# hand feeding 10 day old pigeon



## squeezer (Mar 15, 2012)

I've been feeding Exact. How much how often should I feed it?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

squeezer said:


> I've been feeding Exact. How much how often should I feed it?


what is your method of feeding? feed untill the crop is just full but not tight, do not over feed it.. the crop full is sort of like a bean bag and only feed again when the crop is empty. keep the bird warm or else the food will not digest well. what is the story on the orphan?


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

squeezer, I feed small amounts 3 times a day .It is better to underfeed then overfeed.I feed one full syringe full at each feeding at 10 days old .


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Are those 10 ml syringes? I go by the crop, feeding and checking the crop as I go (you have to wait a few seconds after feeding to check it). As SW says, it should feel like a 3/4 filled bag Kaytee...squidgy, not tight.

I have a page on hand feeding baby pigeon on my website, it contains what I have learned from my own experience and what I have learned from this forum. (If anyone wants to add anything to the information on that page please let me know. The more information we can offer new rescuers the more likely the pigeon is to survive).

*This is the page* on how much to feed.

I have found that the syringe and balloon method, or using a baby bottle works well, the pigeons that I have fed usually show me when they are satisfied. *This link* describes it step by step and also has before and after feeding photographs..

*This link* is good because it has photos of the day to day development of baby pigeons that are being fed by their parents (you have to scroll) down. So you can assess whether your pigeon is developing at the right rate. It also has photos of well filled crops.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

10 ml x 3 a day sounds about right for that age.. at some point I go to two times a day and seeds/peas/corn defrosted, then one time a day(15 ml) and pop seeds..by that time they are eating on their own.


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

They are 1/4 0z syringes,which is 7 and 1/2 grams or 3Tsp.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

those look handy!. 

also the crop if still has a good amount of food in it..do not feed, a slow crop can get stagnant, so wait for the crop to go down before feeding..but at their age they should be pretty easy at this point.


----------

